# Good Article - Rings so true



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

http://www.outsideonline.com/outdoo...ival/Catch-Me-If-You-Can-20120801.html?page=1

I just teared up when I read it because it's like that. And a lot of times what finds em is just someone at the right place in the right time and whatever power you want to ascribe it to.

I thought it was relevant to our recent discussion talking about moving victims..


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

The ultimate reward for anyone in SAR!


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Wow that was a long article but highly educational. Thanks for posting the link.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> Wow that was a long article but highly educational. Thanks for posting the link.



Me too!


----------

